# What do I do?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just found out that a mate of mine likes wearing womens clothing, I am not sure how to react and really dont want to encourage him to do this. He even does this in front of his wife but they keep it secret.... :?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Look on the bright side you won't be stuck on what to buy him for xmas.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

They havn't kept it that secret have they John! :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> Look on the bright side you won't be stuck on what to buy him for xmas.


Yeh then Helen finds out I am buying womans stuff, how can I explain that one?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Two options:

1. Ignore it, it's none of your business, it's not your place to do anything, is it, really? Or

B. Ask the weirdo what the fuck he thinks he's playing at.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Yeh then Helen finds out I am buying womans stuff, how can I explain that one?


Buy 2 off - one for your mate the other for Helen - you might even get a discount :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

pls dont even think of postin the pictures. Guess it would put u in a funny position. Try and forget about it. If his wife is ok with it, i guess you should be.

Could be worse - we had a guy a work go the full way. We all got emails from HR on how he, was now a she and how she should be addressed as x from now on. Women seem'd to find it harder to cope with as he dressed as a woman from then on and started using the female facilities from that point on.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh then Helen finds out I am buying womans stuff, how can I explain that one?
> ...


Im sure he doesnt want to think of his wife and his mate with the same underware on. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Im sure he doesnt want to think of his wife and his mate with the same underware on. [smiley=sick2.gif]


Is that some kind of tupperware? :roll:

John, try taking the piss out of him.... it won't make him feel any better, but you'll feel great! 

I can't help wonder (or should that be 'worry'), how you found out!?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Could be, but the plastic type is harder to wear. 









or









ps nice bush. :roll:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

oh dear - you are in a predicament.

how good a mate is he..... if he is peripheral friend then bin him off

if he is a best mate then you must stick by him.... ok hes a freak but the world is a great place because of diversity.

Ahhh hell i dont know what im talking about.... if he was my mate id beat him up and sleep with his wife to punish him for being wierd :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

First of all does he know that you know?

If no, then nothing to do.

If yes then empathise with him. Suggest that you meet at his place so you can try on his underwear and makeup and take pictures of each other.

Why do you find other people's fetishes disturbing and weird? Don't you have any weird fetish yourself?

Accept that not everyone is like you or has the same brain like yourself and people are different.

And how can you judge others taking into account your own (past) problems with alcohol? Is drinking yourself to death, less disturbing than someone that has such a harmless fetish as dressing with women's underwear? (sorry that I put it that way, but I know you are a reborn man and you past it already).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Horses for Courses really. What other people do behind thier own doors is their business.

Please tell me it's someone from here?? Are they a TTOC member :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Take him to see the Rocky Horror Picture Show and cross dress yourself to show some support. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't see what the problem is.
Some mate you are that as soon as you find out one of your pals has a fetish/different tastes you are thinking about binning him.
As long as he's not trying to force his fetish onto you, then just be a mate and be normal to him.

Rogue


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Rogue said:


> I don't see what the problem is.
> Some mate you are that as soon as you find out one of your pals has a fetish/different tastes you are thinking about binning him.
> As long as he's not trying to force his fetish onto you, then just be a mate and be normal to him.
> 
> Rogue


Agreed - live and let live, he's not hurting anyone is he? Why should you have to "do" anything about it???


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just hope she (he) does not get PMT


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

I suppose at least he'll get his wife's size right in the flimsy section... so perhaps that's why she's Ok with it.

A shared mutual interest at last then from her persepective...


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

take him to a good lap dancing club and see how he reacts, of he talks more about the lingerie the dancers are wearing rather than starring at thier "assest" you know you got problems!

Niko


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Each to their own, heres hoping hes at least got style eh

(yup they is blokes)










vs


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Think it has to come down to how comfortable you feel with it. If you just say no problem mate each to there own. Oneday you will knock on his door for a coffee and he will be wearing his outfit. If you feel comfortable popping round to his whilst hes in his dresses then no problem. But if you dont the best thing to say is. Great mate not my thing each to their own, but please don't wear it in front of me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Horses for Courses really. What other people do behind thier own doors is their business.
> 
> Please tell me it's someone from here?? Are they a TTOC member :wink:


We heard nuTTs was fond of ladies knickers didnt we? Its not him but...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Think it has to come down to how comfortable you feel with it. If you just say no problem mate each to there own. Oneday you will knock on his door for a coffee and he will be wearing his outfit. If you feel comfortable popping round to his whilst hes in his dresses then no problem. But if you dont the best thing to say is. Great mate not my thing each to their own, but please don't wear it in front of me.


i doubt that he will answer the door in his "outfit" as the original post says he keeps it a secret.

as long as he does keep it a secret, and his mate _is a mate_ and keeps it a secret, then there's nothing to worry about. what people do behind closed doors is their business and I bet it took him guts to even say it...

at least he's not a wooly-woofter as he has a wife, so he isnt going to come onto you....(you hope!) :wink:










id just tell him to shave his 'tash a little better next time!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Think it has to come down to how comfortable you feel with it. If you just say no problem mate each to there own. Oneday you will knock on his door for a coffee and he will be wearing his outfit. If you feel comfortable popping round to his whilst hes in his dresses then no problem. But if you dont the best thing to say is. Great mate not my thing each to their own, but please don't wear it in front of me.
> ...


Very cute ballerinas! :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Think it has to come down to how comfortable you feel with it. If you just say no problem mate each to there own. Oneday you will knock on his door for a coffee and he will be wearing his outfit. If you feel comfortable popping round to his whilst hes in his dresses then no problem. But if you dont the best thing to say is. Great mate not my thing each to their own, but please don't wear it in front of me.
> ...


I was just thinking though. If TTotal says hes fine with it. Then the guy in question may think he is fine being in his company whilst dressed as a lady. If one of my friends came out and said that to me. I would be fine with it. But it doesnt mean i would want to see him in all his gear.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

When my next door neighbour told me his wife had left him and the kids for his best friend, _my_ friends' advice to me, was that I should have said, *"Here's Â£5 - don't mention it again."* (in a VIZ tone of voice :lol: )

Sorry that doesn't help really does it :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

John, you are such a bitch :lol:

Now lets put the record straight.

We invite a friend and her fiance around for dinner. She warns us to check our silverware after they leave as her fiance has a habbit of walking off with other peoples property. If we find anything missing, she will make sure it is returned 

As part of a pleasant evening a few pictures of our recent holiday in Bali. Obviously the fiance of this friend is jealous that we have been to an exotic location and been able to take in the culture of the Island and observed their Hindu traditions.










Next invite will be to Helen only! :evil:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oooh - suits you sir !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It shouldn't really be a problem.

Just because you now know he wears women's gear doesn't make him any different than had you never known.

If his wife is fine with it, then so be it - I'd imagine that was hte biggest hurdle to have to overcome. And, given that my wife's ex used to do it and she only found out when she came home one day and found him in thigh-high boots, I know thta it can come as a bit of a shock.

To me it's no different to finding out that he likes a bit of 'greek' or that she always dresses up in the full sossies.

Live and let live.

It's not Eddie Izzard is it?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

well said Kel !


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I used to have a friend called Eric but he (she) is Susan now ,ugly woman all the same


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

thats just not nice !!! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Find out a secret about a mate and then ......post on the TT Forum for all to see. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Find out a secret about a mate and then ......post on the TT Forum for all to see. :lol:


And I didn't think he knew you that well.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

TTotal said:


> What do I do?...


...join in? [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> It's not Eddie Izzard is it?


Executive transvestite or fucking weirdo transvestite?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Find out a secret about a mate and then ......post on the TT Forum for all to see. :lol:
> ...


Obviously he does Kell!! :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Just found out that a mate of mine likes wearing womens clothing, I am not sure how to react and really dont want to encourage him to do this. He even does this in front of his wife but they keep it secret.... :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wonky as fook PMSL!!!!!!!!!!
He's broken.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Another honoury 'wonky' eh Ronin. :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Another honoury 'wonky' eh Ronin. :lol:


Clear case of leading by example!
Name and shame John please !!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He has already outed "himself" on this thread Gav


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> He has already outed "himself" on this thread Gav


My own fault for skimming the thread  :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Just found out that a mate of mine likes wearing womens clothing, I am not sure how to react and really dont want to encourage him to do this. He even does this in front of his wife but they keep it secret.... :?


As long as the shoes match the handbag well, and its all done in the best possible taste, who cares? :wink:


----------

